# Any Vietnam Vets Applied For Agent Orange Benefits?



## maggiemae (Feb 6, 2017)

My husband was in the Air Force and flew in a plane as an intercept operator in Vietnam.  He has had a TIA and then a stroke and developed Type 2 Diabetes.  We have been told he can apply for the Agent Orange Benefits through the VA.  Seems like a lot of paperwork to me. Anyone on here done this?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Here's the VA site which explains much of the process.  I'm sure there will be a ton of paperwork, etc., involved.  

http://www.benefits.va.gov/compensation/claims-postservice-agent_orange.asp


----------



## Linda W. (Feb 13, 2017)

Personally, I wouldn't go it alone. Choose one of the VSO organizations that assist people with this. They can minimize the paperwork and help you if/when they turn you down the first time. It's often a long road and lots of waiting and proof out the wazoo. We used DAV, but there are other VSO's. Don't give up...it can sometimes be like fighting another war just to get benefits. Good luck! DH didn't get AO benefits, but eventually gradually gained SC and was finally awarded benefits for PTSD and Major Depressive Disorder. 70% SC, IU P&T, paid 100%.


----------



## oldman (Feb 15, 2017)

I haven't, but I have known a few that has and they all received some type of monthly payment. I think it depends on where you were and in what time period.


----------

